# What team do you want AI to play for?



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

If the inevitable is around the corner and BK trades Iverson, what team would you like to see AI get a championship ring with? 

For me, if it happens, I want him to go to the Rockets. A trio of Yao, T-Mac, and AI would be unstoppable.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

alleninsf said:


> If the inevitable is around the corner and BK trades Iverson, what team would you like to see AI get a championship ring with?
> 
> For me, if it happens, I want him to go to the Rockets. A trio of Yao, T-Mac, and AI would be unstoppable.


hmmmm lets see........

The Philadelphia 76ers

An Iverson trade is FARRRRRRRRRRRR from Inevitable


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Quite frankly, I don't see AI playing with different uniforms on for the other team besides the 76ers. So I don't think he would get traded any time soon.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

Can't yall just play along? 

I want my boy to get a ring and as long as BK is guiding this ship, his only ring will come out of a cracker jack box. 

I could also see him playing along side Melo in the big D.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

I as well see AI getting traded. Franchise players dont retire Sixers. The only one to date is Dr. J. Its that simple. Whether its during the break or the offseason, it will happen, it has to happen, for the franchise to survive.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

alleninsf said:


> Can't yall just play along?
> 
> I want my boy to get a ring and as long as BK is guiding this ship, his only ring will come out of a cracker jack box.
> 
> I could also see him playing along side Melo in the big D.


Well if you want ppl to play along dont use words like a trade is inevitable

But as far as him playing some where else I just dont want to see it and Im as big of an iverson fan as they come He wants to stay in Philly and win one here and if they just went after the right f'n pieces he would have a chance to I mean **** look who we have tried to bring into help Allen Raja bell, Larry hughes, Jerry Stackhouse am I the only one who sees that these are NOT the type of players you compliment Iverson with then are next couple moves were in the right direction of the type of player but both were old and have huge egos (Glenn Robinson Chris Webber) This is what i wanna see this year like what happened in 00-01 _"A few days after the All-Star Game, General Manager Billy King pulled the trigger on six-player trade that sent Ratliff, Nazr Mohammed, Toni Kukoc and Pepe Sanchez to Atlanta for *Dikembe Mutombo* and Roshown McLeod." _ With that trade we got the DPOY who was also a guy who could clean up all the garbage SO BILLY LISTEN UP start making trades for defensive players and big guys who can clean up the trash around the rim


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

alleninsf said:


> I could also see him playing along side Melo in the big D.


When did Melo get traded to Dallas?!!


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> When did Melo get traded to Dallas?!!



He's talking about Denver dude.:angel:.......Oh yeah and I'm with Route I-76 :cheers:


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

Route I-76 said:


> Well if you want ppl to play along dont use words like a trade is inevitable
> 
> But as far as him playing some where else I just dont want to see it and Im as big of an iverson fan as they come He wants to stay in Philly and win one here and if they just went after the right f'n pieces he would have a chance to I mean **** look who we have tried to bring into help Allen Raja bell, Larry hughes, Jerry Stackhouse am I the only one who sees that these are NOT the type of players you compliment Iverson with then are next couple moves were in the right direction of the type of player but both were old and have huge egos (Glenn Robinson Chris Webber) This is what i wanna see this year like what happened in 00-01 _"A few days after the All-Star Game, General Manager Billy King pulled the trigger on six-player trade that sent Ratliff, Nazr Mohammed, Toni Kukoc and Pepe Sanchez to Atlanta for *Dikembe Mutombo* and Roshown McLeod." _ With that trade we got the DPOY who was also a guy who could clean up all the garbage SO BILLY LISTEN UP start making trades for defensive players and big guys who can clean up the trash around the rim


You mean like sending Chris Webber back home to Detroit for Big Ben Wallace. That would be a damn good start.

As much crap as we give Billy King for making bad trades, I forgot about the one that brought us Mt. Mutombo.


----------



## ballistixxx (Jan 24, 2006)

I dont want AI to leave philly and I want him to win a championship there

but if a trade is realy "inevitable" then I would say New Orleans


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

alleninsf said:


> You mean like sending Chris Webber back home to Detroit for Big Ben Wallace. That would be a damn good start.
> 
> As much crap as we give Billy King for making bad trades, I forgot about the one that brought us Mt. Mutombo.


lol if BK could pull a Webber for Ben Wallace Trade out of his *** I would **** a brick to bad that would be impossible but yah we need to look at players like him


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

The Spurs.


----------



## ballistixxx (Jan 24, 2006)

Kunlun said:


> The Spurs.


why? they already got tony, and I dont think the spurs will put AI in the starting lineups when he really gets traded there


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

ballistixxx said:


> why? they already got tony, and I dont think the spurs will put AI in the starting lineups when he really gets traded there


The question was what team I would want Iverson to go to. I say the Spurs. They have good management and a good system. Allen Iverson is similar to Parker and could start or provide extreme offense off the bench for another championship run.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

DieSlow69 said:


> He's talking about Denver dude.:angel:.......Oh yeah and I'm with Route I-76 :cheers:


last I checked Dallas was the Big D, Detriot was the Motor City(Motown), and Denver was The Mile High City...get it right...


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> last I checked Dallas was the Big D, Detriot was the Motor City(Motown), and Denver was The Mile High City...get it right...


Who cares its not like you or anyone else looking at it didnt know he was talking about Denver what are you the Name police? How Dare someone else get called the BIG D dont just come here looking to start **** you posted in the tread and didnt even post one thing relavant to the topic so unless you plan to do so please dont even post


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Kunlun said:


> The Spurs.


That is the last thing I would want to see behind him in boston Like he said what star really wants to go sit on a bench and have a ring handed to them I want Allen to win it where he is a major part of it thats why Philly is the best place for him to go :biggrin:


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Route I-76 said:


> Who cares its not like you or anyone else looking at it didnt know he was talking about Denver what are you the Name police? How Dare someone else get called the BIG D dont just come here looking to start **** you posted in the tread and didnt even post one thing relavant to the topic so unless you plan to do so please dont even post



o.k. just dont have the Feds kicking in my door for my trnsgressions against society.Im so sorry...I think I justed pooped on myself with fear...


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

but he WONT win here so what are our options?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Route I-76 said:


> Well if you want ppl to play along dont use words like a trade is inevitable
> 
> But as far as him playing some where else I just dont want to see it and Im as big of an iverson fan as they come He wants to stay in Philly and win one here and if they just went after the right f'n pieces he would have a chance to I mean **** look who we have tried to bring into help Allen Raja bell, Larry hughes, Jerry Stackhouse am I the only one who sees that these are NOT the type of players you compliment Iverson with then are next couple moves were in the right direction of the type of player but both were old and have huge egos (Glenn Robinson Chris Webber) This is what i wanna see this year like what happened in 00-01 _"A few days after the All-Star Game, General Manager Billy King pulled the trigger on six-player trade that sent Ratliff, Nazr Mohammed, Toni Kukoc and Pepe Sanchez to Atlanta for *Dikembe Mutombo* and Roshown McLeod." _ With that trade we got the DPOY who was also a guy who could clean up all the garbage SO BILLY LISTEN UP start making trades for defensive players and big guys who can clean up the trash around the rim


You're giving Billy King too much credit, when Larry Brown was here he was running the show. If you recall, after Larry Brown left Billy King received a promotion to the position he holds now.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Coatesvillain said:


> You're giving Billy King too much credit, when Larry Brown was here he was running the show. If you recall, after Larry Brown left Billy King received a promotion to the position he holds now.


Im not giving Billy King any credit if anything Im saying King has been horrible going for all the wrong pieces. all i said was I want to see a trade like that one, that Italized line was jus pulled out of the Sixers website under there 2001 history page


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

EDIT: Nevermind. No point.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

You Know LB wasn't all that bad, now if he actually saw the value that was draft picks, BK probably WOULD NOT have a job. Secondly, no you don't need a 2nd scorer, behind AI. I thought fans would figure this out by now, but by having a guy, that needs the rock as much as Allen, by having a guy that shoot as much as him. Now how the ****, do you think that's suppose to work? Logically it's impossible, that's why you need to start over, even so much as waiving, Chris Webber. That's the bottom line, we need to start over RIGHT NOW, or lose any chances of AI winning a ring. Anyone who disagrees, can look up AI AND C-Dub's shot attempts, and how many that leaves for the others? That's right little to none, it would help if we got a PURE 1 guard as well.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

I can picture him in a Portland uniform.


----------

